# Columbia Built Comet Bicycle New Find!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 10, 2016)

Just picked this Columbia built bicycle up, badge says Progressive cycle.. Comet.. NY. The person bought it from the original owner it was hanging up in his shop for many years, located a town from me. Seems to be all original, except the grips. On the bike it reads Custom Deluxe. The tank has a horn with tray. Headlight needs a lense anyone got one? Serial starts with a F im assuming it's a 1941. Did these bikes come with a drop stand originally? And one of those cluters that those repops came with?? Any info would be great MR Columbia where you at with your knowledge!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2016)

Very nice find.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 10, 2016)

Another great find! I'd probably be happy if I just found a quarter of what you come up with!
Yes, F would be 41. The Custom Deluxe did not use the dropstand even though the frame has tabs. The Custom Deluxe was also available with or without the instrument panel. (F64T vs. F64TX). So you could add one if you want. The lens from the repop version of the light should fit.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh ok thanxs Cds2323 on the info. Do you have any literual on this model out of a brochure maybe anyone!


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 10, 2016)

I can post a pic later when I get home.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice score, real clean!


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 10, 2016)

Sweet find!  Some really nice details built into that ol girl, very nice man.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's the page from the 1941 Westfield built catalog. This is available in the Pre war Columbia book that is sold by Scott M. (CABE owner), highly recommend the book to anyone interested in pre war Columbia ballooners.


----------



## dodgerblue (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice bike for sure . Good come up .


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 10, 2016)

Good purchase. Nice clean survivor!


----------



## dave429 (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks nice! Great find.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow.......you have a talent for sniffing out some good ones......nice find!

Todd


----------



## jd56 (Feb 11, 2016)

Very nice OG condition George. 
Very nice indeed.
Wow!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is one from the 41 Westfield catalog. I think this is yours.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 11, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> Here is one from the 41 Westfield catalog. I think this is yours.
> 
> View attachment 284516



Why yes it is my bike and thank you Mr columbia on the ad!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 15, 2016)

Killer Bicycle - Very complete - Here is my "Cyclone 80" badged Columbia Custom Deluxe with original dash @ Yosemite ride we did in 2014 - One of my favorites to ride - a solid smooth well built machine - grease it up & go ride it when it warms up in your part of Earth ... Ride Vintage


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 15, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Killer Bicycle - Very complete - Here is my "Cyclone 80" badged Columbia Custom Deluxe with original dash @ Yosemite ride we did in 2014 - One of my favorites to ride - a solid smooth well built machine - grease it up & go ride it when it warms up in your part of Earth ... Ride Vintage View attachment 285915 View attachment 285918



Frank that is one killer columbia custom deluxe you got there love it!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> Wow.......you have a talent for sniffing out some good ones......nice find!
> 
> Todd



You're right, he sure does. Keep going George.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 15, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Frank that is one killer columbia custom deluxe you got there love it!



Love these locally produced bikes....quite a beauty!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks George .. Yours is definitely a keeper - so hard to find un-molested originals ... love it


----------

